# Carry Current



## hashepsut

Hola,Como puedo traducir "Carry current" ? Este termino pertenece a especificaciones de una hoja de datos de componentes electronicos


----------



## speedier

puede dar contexto?


----------



## hashepsut

hashepsut said:


> Como puedo traducir "Carry current" ?


 

Carry current aparece en la tabla que esta adjunta y es un termino electronico, espero que con esta informacion me  puedan ayudar


----------



## miamijaguey

Creo que es corriente de conmutación.


----------



## hashepsut

Pero si es corriente de conmutacion entonces que significa Switching Current ?


----------



## speedier

In the thumbnail the carry current seems to be the electrical current rating for the device (relay?).

capacidad de corriente?

Probably best wait for a Spanish speaker


----------



## speedier

How about corriente de alimentacion?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=214007

Just a thought.


----------



## miamijaguey

hashepsut said:


> Pero si es corriente de conmutacion entonces que significa Switching Current ?


 
Ah, sí, tienes razón, Switching Current es Corriente de Conmutación...
Uff, hasta el momento no he encontrado algo para Carry Current, a ver qué dicen otros. Seguiré buscando.


----------



## hashepsut

miamijaguey said:


> Ah, sí, tienes razón, Switching Current es Corriente de Conmutación...
> Uff, hasta el momento no he encontrado algo para Carry Current, a ver qué dicen otros. Seguiré buscando.


 

Gracias por la aclaracion y espero sinceramente que alguien me pueda ayudar con esta traduccion


----------



## miamijaguey

He encontrado esto:


*ELECTRICITY AND ELECTRONICS *​If electricity is your area of interest, you will find a sizeable number of dictionaries and glossaries on this subject. My collection in both English and Spanish includes glossaries on lighting and lightbulbs, power supplies, electrical wiring and cables, electrical engineering, capacitors, and electric circuits. However, the really big discovery was not a glossary at all but a six-volume handbook (over 3,000 pages!) on all aspects of electrical design (direct current, alternating current, semiconductors, transistors, and digital circuitry), all of which is current (pun intended) as of January 2006. The link is www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits . 
Here are a few links to other resources on electricity I have found very useful: 
www.nooutage.com/glossary.htm 
www.gestialba.com/public/electricidad/electcasta01.htm 
www.gestialba.com/public/utilidadescast181.htm 
www.endesa.es/Portal/portada?url=/Portal/es/prensa/Glosario/default.htm&idioma=es& 
www.satel-light.com/guide/glosatod.htm 
www.pegasusassociates.com/Glossary.html 
www.gelighting.com/es/resources/glossary.htm


----------



## igres

Interpreto que *"carry current"* se traduce por *"corriente nominal"* que es la que los contactos del relé pueden soportar de forma contínua una vez se han cerrado.

Saludos


----------



## hashepsut

Gracias por la ayuda en verdad me fue muy util


----------



## luli5

Hola a todos. Espero puedan darme una mano.
He leído sus comentarios y son muy útiles todos. Sin embargo tengo un texto similar al de hashepsut, pero en mi caso tengo los dos términos:
_Nominal Operating Current_  y  _Max. Continuos Carry Current_
 ¿Y supongo que no puedo utilizar el mismo término para ambas, alguna otra sugerencia? Les estaré muy agradecida.


----------



## estemero

luli5 said:


> _Nominal Operating Current_


Yo prefiero utilizar el término *corriente asignada* en lugar de *corriente nominal*. 



luli5 said:


> _Max. Continuos Carry Current_


Podría ser *máxima corriente admisible* o *corriente máxima admisible*.
No me queda claro a qué se refiere el término *continuous* en este caso sin conocer más acerca del contexto. No sé si se refiere a corriente continua o a régimen permanente.


----------



## luli5

Gracias estemero, gran ayuda, acabo de ver en Wikipedia la palabra ampacidad que viene del ingles _ampacity _pero tu sugerencia em gusta mas.


----------

